# Info on Father/Son team in Kansas



## billrigsby (Dec 21, 2007)

I just returned from storm work in the Salina KS area after the Ice Storm.
I heard of a Father/Son team who walked into low hanging primary lines and were Flight for Lifed out. Wondering if anyone has heard of the outcome.
Did not sound promising at the time.


Thanks, Billl 
Wright Tree Service


----------

